# Rife two-bar blade



## viscount17 (Dec 17, 2009)

Feeling a little left out with just the one putter, a perfectly adequate Ping Karsten B60, I would often try out the various putters on offer in the pro shop, AG and DG.

It was soon evident that I really don't like mallets. Many are far too busy behind the face; some (as in the Ping IN series) even seem to be attempting single-handedly to revive the failing steel industry by employing structural architects as designers. Some, too many, are downright ugly.

It also became evident that the clubs that I found the greater success with were all centre shafted. Trying out a club on the indoor mat in a shop was not going to tempt me into parting with lots of cash, and my pro-shop had only one that I could try on grass, a PGA model that just didn't do it.

So trawling through ebay on a dull day I found a few Rife two-bar blades on offer. With the two silver 'tubes' sticking out the back, not the prettiest putter to be found but not too disconcerting and if I could get a Â£130 putter at a good discount it would be worth a trial. (I considered that resale was not going to be a problem if it didn't work out.) Suffice to say I 'won' one, at well under half price (including postage). 

The putter duly arrived, unblemished, complete with the full kit - an unopened putting dvd, the set of weights (three pairs in all) with allen key in a nice leather case, and the bending tool. The 11 and 23 gram weights allow you to vary the basic weight of the 355 gram putter to suit different greens, or to bias the putter to toe or heel weighting if that's what suits you.

The weight tubes aside, the putter is a largely conventional, black anodised, blade, stepped behind the face to accommodate the white alignment mark which is framed by the silver weight tubes. The face is horizontally grooved, which does help the ball to roll. The really clever bit is the notch on the rear of the face at its centre. 

Focus on the notch and make sure it is centred on the alignment mark ensures that you will always start from the same position (and you really won't notice the tubes). This is where the bending tool comes in, if you need it. If, in your normal address position, the notch is out of position you can bend the shaft a few degrees upright or flatter to centre it. 

To date, even on these winter greens, I've noticed improvements in my putting. Much of the credit for this has to go to the V-easy but the confidence that I get from knowing that the set up <u>is</u> going to be same can't be underestimated. The feel off the face is really good (I've been using DX2's) and the consistency of the roll is comforting - so far no hop, skip and jumps. My lines are tighter so now it's down to solid practice to develop the length. 

and no, it's not going on resale.


----------



## haplesshacker (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad that you found something that you can now get on with.

As others have said on here before. Find a putter that you like the look and feel of and practice until it works, and then do not change the club. Ever!


----------



## vig (Dec 19, 2009)

I have a two bar hybrid and I have to say, when i'm back in love with it, it is superb.

Excellent feel, well made and with the changeable weights, very versatile

Trouble is I fall out of love just as quick.


----------



## thecraw (Jan 27, 2010)

I bought the Rife 2bar hybrid belly putter for Â£55 on ebay. Again it was in immaculate condition and came complete with everything Viscount says, as well as the original receipt of Â£135!

Anyway initial reports on this putter are favourable and it is extremely easy to line up. Quite a hard feel of the face compared to my other recent putters which I'm still getting used too. Certainly harder than the TM with the Agsi insert and the 2 ball white hot.

I think this putter is very good, again like viscount it's a chance purchase which I very much like.


----------

